# Frog Morton



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Had developed a fondness for the Frog about 4 years ago. Opened a tin back then and, after a few months, lost interest. So the opened (but covered with its plastic top) tin sat in my unheated garage for the last 4 years. Got back on the pipe slope two weeks ago and broke it out again yesterday. The tobacco was in good shape, still moist - but by no means wet. Opening the tin, it smells like a friendly campfire - the latakia immediately hits my nose. I fill my Stanwell by doing the three tamp method of packing - light, a little harder, then a little harder yet. Lights up like a charm. The latakia taste comes through without being obnoxious about it. The Virginias are there, adding to the pleasant taste. An hour of blissful smoke with very few relights (for me) and a light fine ash coats the bowel at the end. Almost no unsmoked tobacco left. I really love this Frog and need to try his brothers.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

The Frog is number one on my list. Though I did pick up some buttered rum at my local B&M this weekend that may become my go to smoke. I've had Across the Pond which is great too. Still have to try On the Town and On the Bayou is the next tin to be opened.


----------



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

If you like the Frog, try the Bulk 5110. It's very hard to tell them apart, and the bulk is mucho cheapero.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Smokingpipes has their 100G tins of all the Frogs for $11.54 right now...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I liked this one a lot better than OTT - more oomph, you might say.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am partial to the original myself. The others are good too though. Latakia just gets better and better with age in it!!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

This is my favorite type of tobacco right now.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I like all the Frog's, but the OTB is my favorite. OTT is good, but like my pal Doyle mentioned earlier, it needs a little more ass behind it.


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

You guys really tightened me up when you reccomended I try Frog Morton. After smoking a couple of other blends, I thought I may have made a mistake getting into pipe smoking. After smoking this I must say I'm hooked for good!!!p 

Absolutly fantastic smoke for this newbie and far exceeded my wildest expectations. awesome. thanks everyone. p


----------

